# Natural Cures for Graves or Natural Symptom blockers



## Poppie (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello,

Have any of you out there had success with using custom made herb blends, diet change, acupuncture or pre-made herbal products?

Thanks


----------



## beks131 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am in the process of finding an answer to this question. I have had Graves for 3 years now, since a few months after my daughter was born. I have gone hyperthyroid 3 times, and we have been able to control it with PTU. I hope to find a natural way to heal, although I know it will be a challenge.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

beks131 said:


> I am in the process of finding an answer to this question. I have had Graves for 3 years now, since a few months after my daughter was born. I have gone hyperthyroid 3 times, and we have been able to control it with PTU. I hope to find a natural way to heal, although I know it will be a challenge.


Hi Beks. Graves' can be life*threatening so do make your decisions carefully.


----------

